# Bridge Farm, Norfolk, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

I really loved it here, although the cottage was disappointing I loved the outbuildings, land and stables. Growing up on the outskirts of a busy market town I was lucky enough to have the countryside on my doorstep. From a young age I would play in the fields, explore the farms and just loved the countryside lifestyle. As I got older I had a pony and enjoyed riding. This farm brought back lots of happy memories and emotions of a carefree childhood. It made me smile lots 
I have searched for some history, but I can't find any. Hope you enjoy the pics...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2014)

This is wonderful,the blacksmiths shop is cracking thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 22, 2014)

That's lovely a forge a bread oven and a washing copper very nice.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow thats lovely! 
Amazing photos too!


----------



## billygroat (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful, love the old flint houses, so full of character.

Some really thought provoking pictures, thanks!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 22, 2014)

this was one of my fave explores.I fell in love with the forge.great shots again.


----------



## MD (Apr 22, 2014)

another good find 
i like the shoe shot


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a corker. Buy it for me? 

So, I take it you're enjoying your new job with the Norfolk Tourist Board?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 23, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> That's a corker. Buy it for me?
> 
> So, I take it you're enjoying your new job with the Norfolk Tourist Board?



LOL It's defo the place to be! 
If I had the money I would buy it, what an amazing place. It needs lots of work but the land and buildings are just amazing .My kind of place, really beautiful!


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Love the kiln and the old piano, fantastic find


----------



## Nighttemptress (May 3, 2014)

Love it when places bring happy memories!! 
Cool find!!


----------



## leelee (Jul 7, 2014)

looks wicked very nice.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 7, 2014)

All of these pictures are good, but the one with the anvil and the final picture stand out.


----------

